# Trend Diamond Whetstone Kit, Up For Review



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Not to seem like a malcontent, but it would seem that if you are going to post in the review section, you ought to post the review. Not just a link. Just my opinion.
Roger


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

Roger,

Not a problem and I understand your opinion. Most don't seem to have a problem with it.

Honestly, I'm just wanting to share what I've learned. Also, after putting as much time into a blog post or review to make it look and read the way I want, I'm disinclined to increase that effort especially on a different platform.

I do hope you enjoyed the review though.

Kind Regards,

Mike


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the review.

With this kind of review, it would be really helpful to know what you're comparing it to-how have you been sharpening? It's hard for me to know how to evaluate all your superlatives when I don't know if you're moving from hand sharpening, a Tormek, or scary sharp.

It's a little like a cordless drill review. If you say it is the greatest thing ever, and you've been using a 2012 Makita cordless drill for the past 2 years, that holds a different weight than if you're comparing it to the B&D 1978 corded drill you've been using.

Make sense?


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

Charles, that's a great point you bring up. For chisles and planes my method of sharpening has been completely by hand. My experience with sharpening these kinds of tools is with whetstones (oil & Japanese waterstones), and a similar system to the Tormek.

I consider my straight razor scary sharp, and for good reason! The Trend diamond abrasives only go to 1000 grit, so if I were sharpening my razor, I'd want to go to a high grit whetstone before stropping the blade. However, for woodworking, one does not want the same edge that would be on a straight razor as the edge would blunt way to easily. I can shave with the edge of chisels and planes after using the Trend honing kit which is plenty sharp for me.

Does that help to quality a bit of my background and what I'm comparing the Trend products too?

Thanks for the feedback.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, that is quite helpful.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Not to seem like a malcontent, but it would seem that if you are going to post in the review section, you ought to post the review. Not just a link. Just my opinion.
> Roger
> 
> - RogerBean


I agree. Makes us feel like just an afterthought.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

> Not to seem like a malcontent, but it would seem that if you are going to post in the review section, you ought to post the review. Not just a link. Just my opinion.
> Roger
> 
> - RogerBean
> ...


+++


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the diamond stone from this kit, and it's been okay. I use the 300 grit side to flatten my fine shapton waterstone, then use the 1000 grit side and the waterstone for sharpening freehand. I use water with honerite additive for lubrication, but still a small amount of rust occurs despite the additive. Hearing about the water-soluble honing compound is interesting, I may have to get some.

I have found that the diamond stone is not entirely flat. I can see it with a straight edge + light or a feeler gauge, and it telegraphs onto my fine waterstone, giving me sharpened plane irons that are slightly concave in the center. I've learned to work around the curvature to get a flat-enough edge, but it is somewhat vexing. I've considered going the DMT route in the future to get around this.

I do like the idea of diamond+stropping for the entire sharpening process, as it would save a lot of flattening time and mess. How fine of a plane shaving can you get with irons sharpened from this kit?


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Allen,

I'm curious about your stone rusting a bit. Could you snap a photo and share?

The stone should be flat to .0005". If yours isn't I'd call Trend about the issue. They have great customer service and will take care of you. The number for their US HQ is (336) 292-5051.

I can take a shaving that is .0015" thick and leaves a surface that doesn't require sanding. Yes, I actually broke out the calipers for ya 

Let me know if I can help out resolving the issue with your stone.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Mike. I'm at work and don't have a picture handy, but it tends to slightly rust unless I'm very careful about cleaning off all steel swarf/dust from the stone after each use. I bought the stone 2 years ago, so I'm not sure if their warranty applies (also since I'm using water+honerite instead of their honing fluid).


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike,
thank you for a nice comprehensive post.
But let's get down to brass tacks with a pertinent question from a typical Scotsman.
How much does this product retail at in the States.
Over here the cheapest I can see it at is £120,
which is not bad if it does what it says on the tin.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

Allen,

The stones have a 5 year warranty. I'm not sure if there is a stipulation about what fluid is or isn't used invalidating the warranty. However I think the bigger issue would be the flatness of the stone…

James,

You're very welcome, I hope you enjoyed it. If the question of cost is typical of a Scotsman, we must be related  In the states the kit retails for $200. Honestly, for the money you can buy a couple of other stones and have the maintenance that goes along with them. For my money, I like simple. I'm by no way saying that other stones are defunct or without use. Just that for what I need in a sharpening solution, the Trend system delivers with a simple product.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike,
thank you for that info.
I was asking about cost as I will be in USA in near future,
and if I could have saved a couple of bucks….......
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

I hear ya. Where in the states are you headed?


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike,
heading over on 17th Dec. for one month.
Hope to visit family in Columbia SC, Boone County WV,
and nr Jacksonville FL.
Will mainly be based at my niece's place at Roxboro NC.
Busy times ahead…


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope you have a great time. I'm in Raleigh, NC so you won't be too far from my neck of the woods.

Safe travels!


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Cheers Mike.
Appreciated.


----------

